

Dear PG - sraut

	Frequently while reading one of your essays, I will read the footnote immediately after finishing the paragraph to understand the context of the footnote. But near the footnote there is no link back to the corresponding paragraph.
So the footnote is often followed by a horrifying scrolling period leading back to the paragraph which is disorienting and detracts from the essay.<p>I don't know if this is just me, but I'm sure if I've experienced it others likely have also.<p>If you could kindly add the extra links in future essays, that would be aces. I'm sure an intern or anyone really would be more than willing to add them retroactively also. I think it would improve the reading experience (and one of the few advantages reading on a computer has over conventional novels).<p>Now I'm going to casually slide back into the darkness of Hacker News.<p>Kind Regards,<p>Your friendly neighbourhood Sohum
======
rcfox
Since the foot note links use anchor tags, have you considered just hitting
the back button?

~~~
sraut
That was so obvious. I feel rather ridiculous. A bit like the time I realised
what insert did in a word document. Thanks.

------
mark-r
You could simply open the footnote in a new tab, then the only effort to
returning would be to close the tab. Or better just leave it open for the next
footnote you come to.

